
What to do with idle infrastructure? - SpecificAnswer
What would you do with some infrastructure that is sitting idle that could be justifiable to your employer?<p>Aside from the &#x27;mine coins&#x27; jokes, any interesting ideas on what you would do with 3000+ CPU cores, 10+ TB of ram? (and a ton of disk space)<p>Static analyzers? Dynamic? Profiling? Load testing?
======
daleholborow
Does that infra spike in usage, or are you just vastly vastly over
provisioned?

~~~
SpecificAnswer
Long story short no one is using it, basically vastly over provisioned.

We can turn it off and not use it, or we can use it for something. We have
some ideas but its not even scratching the surface of the total.

